# Pole Saw Spline Connection/Adapter Question



## jdbird1983 (Mar 3, 2020)

So I am trying to fabricate my own extension for a pole saw. I was planning to use a shaft and spline from an old straight shaft stihl, but the spline from the Stihl is square, and the spline I need requires a 9 tooth 26mm spline...Does anyone know if any particular brand of string trimmer uses a spline like this? Or possibly is there an adapter I can use on the square shaft spine I already have. Let me know!


----------



## jdbird1983 (Mar 3, 2020)

Here are some pics of the spline i'm needing to connect a new shaft/spline to


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 3, 2020)

I have been down this road recently with my Shindawai trimmer trying to make it into a fixed length pole saw. I am gambling on an aftermarket chainsaw head , should be here tomorrow . If it doesn't work I am throwing in the towel on this fixed pole conversion.

To answer your question Shindawai and Echo used to use that spline drive only mine is a 26mm 7 spline. That stuff is now out of production That 9 spline is out there but I don't know how oddball it is or what brand it is for . There are no adapters that I could find . I even tried a small 12 pt. socket as an adapter , didn't work but was worth a try.

I know I am not really giving you the answers you want to hear but Stihl does this stuff on purpose so only their parts fit their machines and no one elses.


----------



## jdbird1983 (Mar 3, 2020)

Ax-man said:


> I have been down this road recently with my Shindawai trimmer trying to make it into a fixed length pole saw. I am gambling on an aftermarket chainsaw head , should be here tomorrow . If it doesn't work I am throwing in the towel on this fixed pole conversion.
> 
> To answer your question Shindawai and Echo used to use that spline drive only mine is a 26mm 7 spline. That stuff is now out of production That 9 spline is out there but I don't know how oddball it is or what brand it is for . There are no adapters that I could find . I even tried a small 12 pt. socket as an adapter , didn't work but was worth a try.
> 
> I know I am not really giving you the answers you want to hear but Stihl does this stuff on purpose so only their parts fit their machines and no one elses.


So the Echo's and Shindawai have the 7 tooth star? I'm looking at the brand Ego Power, they use a spline but have not figured out how many tooth yet...let me know if you run into anything.


----------



## jdbird1983 (Mar 3, 2020)

Have u seen this website?
www.turfmaster.co.za/brushcutter-gearbox.pdf


----------



## jdbird1983 (Mar 3, 2020)

The Makita's and the Roin's have it i think


----------



## mexicanyella (May 23, 2020)

I will count the splines I have tomorrow. We bought a Tanaka pole saw attachment for an old splined-shaft-drive Tanaka trimmer, which eventually wore out. The local Tanaka dealer was getting out of selling Tanakas but as it turns out, Redmax uses the same spline, so I bought a new Redmax last year and the Tanaka pole saw fits and works.


----------



## jdbird1983 (Jun 12, 2020)

mexicanyella said:


> I will count the splines I have tomorrow. We bought a Tanaka pole saw attachment for an old splined-shaft-drive Tanaka trimmer, which eventually wore out. The local Tanaka dealer was getting out of selling Tanakas but as it turns out, Redmax uses the same spline, so I bought a new Redmax last year and the Tanaka pole saw fits and works.


Did you ever get to check on the Tanaka PTO spline?


----------



## mexicanyella (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry for the delay! Got sidetracked and forgot all about writing that.

Looks like the Tanaka and Redmax use a 7-spline shaft with a spline OD of 6mm, according to my caliper.


In the OP you said 9-spline and 26mm? Are you referring to the spline length with the 26mm? Maybe the drive tube OD/gearbox female end ID? That would be a heavy pole saw if that were the driveshaft diameter!

Drive tube OD on the Tanaka is 26mm, and the shaft’s spline length is about 22mm but I don’t think the female spline in the pole saw or trimmer gearboxes uses the whole insertion depth.


----------



## jdbird1983 (Jun 13, 2020)

I am referring to the Drive tube OD when I mention the measurement of 26mm...Rather than a 7-spline shaft with a spline OD of 6mm, The one I have uses a spline shaft with 9 protrusions instead of 7...and the OD of the spline that I was able to come up with was 7mm...I am still cursed when it comes to finding an attachment or even an extension for this tool. I've contacted retailers from overseas, but never get any sort of reply...The tool is referred to as, "TimberPro 52cc 5-in-1 multi-tool"...I just wish I could find a dang extension, or better yet a "State Side" retailer for some attachments that fit this machine! Any speculation will be pursued! THNX JDB


----------

